# Need a little help on WHDVR setup



## MSC71 (Dec 12, 2010)

DTV came out and upgraded my dish and receivers for the service. There is one cable from the dish to the SWM (think that is the name, one connector on one side and 4 connectors on the opposite). I have an HR24-500 as my main receiver. There is a black box that says "SWM ODU" Only for my main receiver.

In our Living room I have an H24. This particular setup works fine. The Living Room receiver can see the Main Receiver fine and everything works like it should. 

I added an H23-600 in our bedroom and ran the cable to the SWM block outside. Signal is fine but I can not get it to find the DVR on the main tv. When I go to setup it has "authorized" for WHDVR and says "no networked DVR found". I have reset all the receivers multiple times. I am pretty sure it is user error as everything works fine except what I installed. :lol:

Do I have it all hooked up right or am I missing something?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MSC71 said:


> DTV came out and upgraded my dish and receivers for the service. There is one cable from the dish to the SWM (think that is the name, one connector on one side and 4 connectors on the opposite). I have an HR24-500 as my main receiver. There is a black box that says "SWM ODU" Only for my main receiver.
> 
> In our Living room I have an H24. This particular setup works fine. The Living Room receiver can see the Main Receiver fine and everything works like it should.
> 
> ...


You need a DECA box. http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...tm_source=google_base_02_Satellite_Components


----------



## MSC71 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you. Does this go to the Main Receiver (DVR)? Or the one upstairs that will not find my DVR? Curious as to why I did not need that until I added the 3rd receiver (h23)? I have a Router next to the main TV also. Not sure if that matters or not.


----------



## MSC71 (Dec 12, 2010)

I think I figured it out. DECA is for the receiver upstairs as the Hr24 and H24 have it built in?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MSC71 said:


> I think I figured it out. DECA is for the receiver upstairs as the Hr24 and H24 have it built in?


Correct.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

MSC71 said:


> I think I figured it out. DECA is for the receiver upstairs as the Hr24 and H24 have it built in?


Do you have a DECA and PI for your router?


----------



## MSC71 (Dec 12, 2010)

No. Nothing on the router. I found out by trial and error when. I connected my receiver to the router, the whole home doesn't work. What is PI?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MSC71 said:


> No. Nothing on the router. I found out by trial and error when. I connected my receiver to the router, the whole home doesn't work. What is PI?


Here's a setup that shows [more than] what you need. The H23 would need a DECA and the router a DECA & PI:


----------



## MSC71 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the diagram. Using a router is optional right? If I don't use a router, I just need one DECA and PI ?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MSC71 said:


> Thanks for the diagram. Using a router is optional right? If I don't use a router, I just need one DECA and PI ?


As you can see in the layout, with the HR21-200, if you're just wanting to connect your H23-600, you just need a DECA to connect to it, since the receivers power the DECA. It's the router DECA that needs a PI for power.
You don't need a router connection, but if you have one then VOD, TVApps, DirecTV2PC, and some other features are available.


----------



## MSC71 (Dec 12, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> As you can see in the layout, with the HR21-200, if you're just wanting to connect your H23-600, you just need a DECA to connect to it, since the receivers power the DECA. It's the router DECA that needs a PI for power.
> You don't need a router connection, but if you have one then VOD, TVApps, DirecTV2PC, and some other features are available.


Thanks. Can the DECA PI and SWM PI be ran on the same cable? I would have to just put a splitter behind the tv and run one to the DECA and one to the SWM PI


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MSC71 said:


> Thanks. Can the DECA PI and SWM PI be ran on the same cable? I would have to just put a splitter behind the tv and run one to the DECA and one to the SWM PI


If you connect them correctly, yes.
You need to have the DECA & PI last, so:
Splitter --> SWiM PI --> DECA --> DECA PI.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

MSC71 said:


> Thanks for the diagram. Using a router is optional right? If I *don't use a router*, I just need one DECA and PI ?


How is your Internet transmitter around your home? Wireless modem?


----------



## MSC71 (Dec 12, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> How is your Internet transmitter around your home? Wireless modem?


I have a Apple Time Capsule Wireless Router upstairs and another Airport Extreme wireless router by the TV. The one by the TV is set up to extend the network and I have my PS3 and Slingbox connected to it. Used to have my DTV receiver connected also before I got the WHDVR.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Well then, place the DECA powered by the PI next to the DirecTV receiver that was connected to your router. Move the Ethernet wire from the receiver to the DECA and connect the DECA to DirecTV cat6 via green splitter.


----------



## MSC71 (Dec 12, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Well then, place the DECA powered by the PI next to the DirecTV receiver that was connected to your router. Move the Ethernet wire from the receiver to the DECA and connect the DECA to DirecTV cat6 via green splitter.


I think I will. But I still need to get another DECA unit. I have one on the way for the upstairs receiver already.


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

Don't mean to hijack this guy's thread, but I had MRV installed Sat., all of my receivers are networked and sharing playlists flawlessly, but I no longer have an internet connection. Before MRV install I had my HR20 connected to the internet with a wireless bridge, which is now plugged into the DECA, but I can't get VOD/internet connection to work on the HR20 anymore. 

I went back through the network connections steps using both "wireless" and "wired" setups, neither would work for me. Because the cat6 is connected to the HR20 from the DECA now, could it need to be networked as a "powerline" connection? Thanks in advance for your thoughts on this.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

greenwave said:


> Don't mean to hijack this guy's thread, but I had MRV installed Sat., all of my receivers are networked and sharing playlists flawlessly, but I no longer have an internet connection. Before MRV install I had my HR20 connected to the internet with a wireless bridge, which is now plugged into the DECA, but I can't get VOD/internet connection to work on the HR20 anymore.
> 
> I went back through the network connections steps using both "wireless" and "wired" setups, neither would work for me. Because the cat6 is connected to the HR20 from the DECA now, could it need to be networked as a "powerline" connection? Thanks in advance for your thoughts on this.


You need to have another DECA to bridge to your home network for internet access.


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> You need to have another DECA to bridge to your home network for internet access. /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

One more quick question: when I use the DECA to bridge to my home network, where does it fit? Between my DSL wall connector and my router?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

greenwave said:


> One more quick question: when I use the DECA to bridge to my home network, where does it fit? Between my DSL wall connector and my router?


The BB DECA "simply" uses an ethernet cable to your router. It must also be connected to the DirecTV coax [so it can bridge the two].


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

greenwave said:


> One more quick question: when I use the DECA to bridge to my home network, where does it fit? Between my DSL wall connector and my router?


Coax from splitter ----> DECA box with CAT5 ----> to router. Power to other end of the DECA.


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The BB DECA "simply" uses an ethernet cable to your router. It must also be connected to the DirecTV coax [so it can bridge the two].


I see, thanks. That is going to be complicated with my set up, but I will have to find a way to make it work!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

greenwave said:


> I see, thanks. That is going to be complicated with my set up, but I will have to find a way to make it work!


Do you have Directv in the room your router is located?


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Do you have Directv in the room your router is located?


Yes, but on the other side of the room. I actually went back and looked at the installer's DECA set-up last night, and he does have my wireless bridge "bridged" to the DECA with a powered box. So my HR20-700 is attached to the DECA by coax, which is attached by coax to the powered box, which has a cat6 cable "in" from my wireless bridge, and "out" to the HR20-700, and coax "in" from the SWM. All of my receivers are networked and functioning fine, sharing playlists, but I can't connect to the internet anymore for VOD.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

So you have something like this?










- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> So you have something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"You know" that doesn't work, right?
The upper DECA blocks the signal from the lower DECA and the upper doesn't get power to it either.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "You know" that doesn't work, right?
> The upper DECA blocks the signal from the lower DECA and the upper doesn't get power to it either.


Yup. That was my point. The OP's description seemed to indicate that was their setup, so I wanted to make sure I was wrong. 

- Merg


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Yup. That was my point. The OP's description seemed to indicate that was their setup, so I wanted to make sure I was wrong.
> 
> - Merg


Close -- there is only one DECA, and going from receiver backwards it is connected by coax out from a splitter, with the other coax out from the splitter going to a power source, which has cat6 in from wireless bridge, and cat6 out to HR20:

HR20 <-- coax -- DECA <-- coax -- splitter <-- SWM coax AND 
same HR20 <-- cat6 -- power <-- coax "in" from splitter and power also has cat6 "in" from wireless bridge

So if I understand it correctly, what should have been installed instead is a second DECA box with coax "in" from the power source, cat6 "in" from the wireless bridge and cat6 "out" to the HR20 (and no coax "out" to any receiver from the second DECA).

What is most frustrating is D* customer svc telling me (1) keeping my VOD functionality was never part of the original upgrade to WHDVR, (2) the installer never should have even told me my VOD would still work or try to set it up without modifying my work order and charging me for a second DECA, (3) they won't send me a second DECA in the mail, even if I pay for it, so I have to set up another install appt., and (4) they tried to charge me a $49 install fee for me to sit around for another 4 hours waiting for an installer to come and do what should have been done or at least made clear to me the first time.

I have never once complained about my D* service in more than 7 years, but I just about lost it with the CSR when he told me this. I asked for a supervisor, who did waive the install fee, but I'm still pissed. I've been calling the installer who did the job for a week but he never returned any of my messages, and now I have paid $27 for a second DECA box that I feel should have been part of the initial upgrade and I have to wait around on Christmas Eve for another install visit. After paying $99 for WHDVR upgrade I am beyond pissed that they got another $27 out of me just so I can have my VOD functionality -- which I already had -- back.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sounds like you're trying to use your wireless adapter as the switch is being used here:









I guess I don't understand the cat6 "in/out" at your adapter.


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Sounds like you're trying to use your wireless adapter as the switch is being used here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will the setup pictured in your post work? I was under the impression you needed a separate DECA box dedicated just to some kind of bridge to your router. I got that impression from this diagram in the FAQ section on this form:










If the set up in your post works, though, then I don't think I need a separate DECA, much less the powerbox the installer put in. My wireless bridge has only one cat6 "out", so maybe that is what confused the installer. If the setup pictured works, I think I am in business if I either (1) get a wireless bridge with multiple "outs" or (2) use a switch with multiple cat6 "outs". Does that make sense?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

What is pictured "works", but isn't supported by DirecTV. In the picture the third cable on the switch goes to the router, so in your case this would be where the wireless adapter would connect.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

So a switch between a DECA & a Receiver would work. Good, my bedroom has no ethernet, and my wireless network is unreliable on the second floor.


----------

